# Property Advice



## matthewshaw (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everybody,

As with most people who post on this website, I have the opportunity of moving to Hong Kong. I will be in a permanent role as a Financial Advisor. I will receive a small basic salary but income is predominantly determined by commission.

I am seeking advice regarding where to live but taking into account the fact that my income will vary from month to month, I am keen not to commit to a high monthly rental. I would also consider a flat-share. The office is based in Central but I understand that HK has one of the most developed transport systems in the world and so commuting is relatively simple. Can anyone recommend an area in which to rent an apartment which would appeal to a 25 year old professional, within commuting distance to the Central district?

Also, is anybody aware of business and social networking venues/clubs in HK?

Many Thanks


----------



## Paul Allen (Apr 9, 2010)

matthewshaw said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> As with most people who post on this website, I have the opportunity of moving to Hong Kong. I will be in a permanent role as a Financial Advisor. I will receive a small basic salary but income is predominantly determined by commission.
> 
> ...


****** by chance?


----------



## Paul Allen (Apr 9, 2010)

Paul Allen said:


> ****** by chance?


I do not know why it has been *** the word I used was De Vere!!!!


----------

